# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  WIP - Bathroom, complete strip and redesign

## Vernonv

Our bathroom is about 30 years old and is starting to show it's age, so we thought we had better update it. So here are some photo's of the reno.  
Before shots. I had already removed the shower screen and mirror above the vanity. 
Notice how the tiles, that have slowly been falling off the walls over the years, were glued on.

----------


## Vernonv

Demolition pics ... 
Pic 1 - a mummified rat we found in the wall. We found lots of dead rodents in there, plus the odd nest. 
Pic 2 - The pile of rubble I turfed out the window. The pile ended up being about twice the size, by the time I finished.  
Pic 3,4 - Pulling up the old screed, what a pain. Used one of those cheap hammer drills.

----------


## Vernonv

Some rebuilding ... 
Pic 1 - Moving the doorway to the center of the bathroom wall. 
Pic 2 - Battening out the brick wall so that I could sheet it. 
Pic 3 - New stud for the shower screen to eventually screw into. 
Pic 4 - Recessed area that will have some shelving in it. 
Pic 5,6 - Some of the plumbing.

----------


## Vernonv

Now it's starting to look like a room ... 
Pic 1 - New door. 
Pic 2, 3, 4 - New walls. 
Pic 5 - The new shower channel drain. It runs along the length of the wall. The floor will slope, as one plane, down to the channel drain.

----------


## Gooner

Nice Vernonv. I can appreciate how much work has gone into this already. How long has it taken you?

----------


## Vernonv

Hi Paul,
It has probably been about 3 months since I first started. Unfortunately I have had a couple of health issues during that time, that has slowed me down a little bit (plus I like to take my time and do the best job I can). But things are starting to pick up again now ... it's just lucky we have a decent en-suite to use in the mean time. :Biggrin:  
Still lots of work to do ...

----------


## Vernonv

Well, finally finished the plastering and the floor screed. The pics shows me part way through. I didn't get a final pic yet, as I had already covered it with plastic. 
For those interested I use a mix of 3 sand (concrete sand) to 1 cement. I do all measurements with a 10lt bucket. I also added 20ml of "Brickies thingamajig" (can't remember the name) and about 5 lt of water. You end up with a fairly dry mixture that still stick together when squeezed into a ball.  
I used two "guide rails" to help me screed the correct levels. 
Oh yes ... I sealed the concrete with a 4:1 water to Bondcrete mixture prior to putting down the screed. 
I'll wait a couple of days before walking on it and I'll leave it covered with plastic for a week.

----------


## ChunkyCharcoal

Good job Vernonv. Good effort with the pics too. As someone doing a similar project, it's great to see how others do it.  
I've just finished building an ensuite and have stripped out the original bathroom ready to be redone. Has been stripped for 3 weeks but I just can't be bothered starting the refit... :Rolleyes:  
Keep it up with the pics. :2thumbsup:

----------


## Vernonv

Ok, here are some waterproofing pics. Note that I haven't started the floor yet and I will probably also do under the vanity (to the floor), as I think I'll have enough stuff. 
Pic 1. Main shower area. There will be a glass screen coming out from the wall. 
Pic 2. The channel drain - used as both the shower and main floor drain for the bathroom. 
Pic 3. Alcove area. This will contain shelving for shampoo etc. I probably didn't need to waterproof it as it is unlikely to get direct spray from the shower, but I imagine water will still end up in there with people getting the shampoo etc, while wet. 
Pic 4. The bath in location, but not yet set into a mortar bed - that will be tomorrow.

----------


## Vernonv

More pics ... 
Set the bath in a mortar bed yesterday and got the final sheet on the front. So now I can finish waterproofing the whole bathroom. I still need to do a second coat on some areas, but so far, so good. 
I am using Ardex WPM-001 and it has been very easy to apply and work with - but wear gloves, as it can get messy, especially when embedding the polyweave reinforcing material.

----------


## Fivethumbs

Saw you photo of the dead rat. Was doing a reno years ago on a built-in in our bedroom in an old house we had. It was late in the afternoon getting dark, as I pulled the old plasterboard away a mummified cat fell out from the wall on me, I jumped across the room in one leap. Must of got into the roof many years ago, fell into the wall cavity and couldn't get out, was a very tight spot,  was  still in the sitting position, looked like it was asleep just very thirsty.

----------


## Vernonv

Tiling has commenced ...

----------


## Gaza

hope its not to late but i would membrane up atleast 450mm around the bath.

----------


## Vernonv

> hope its not to late but i would membrane up atleast 450mm around the bath.

  Nah, its not to late ... why 450? ... all of the info I've seen says 150. 
I think I'll probably do another coat on the floor, once I've finished the wall tiling. 
Here is a pic of todays progress ...  
Anyone got any tips on grouting that crazy tile stuff?

----------


## Gaza

just good building practice, 
in our jobs we do all the way to the ceiling in bath / shower. 
on the floor we coat both the compressed / slab then over the sand cement bed.

----------


## Vernonv

> just good building practice, 
> in our jobs we do all the way to the ceiling in bath / shower. 
> on the floor we coat both the compressed / slab then over the sand cement bed.

  Thanks Gaza. 
Spoke to the foreman (foreperson?) and she agrees that we may as well - we have plenty of waterproofing stuff left over ... and I just do what I'm told.  :Wink 1:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Vernonv

Latest tiling pics. 
Pics 1 & 2 - the wall above the bath and around the window. 
Pic 3 - The indent for some glass shelves. Note the flash new light switch - it glows in the dark!! :2thumbsup:

----------


## Vernonv

Some mores pics. 
Tiling has been done (the gluing part anyway) and I've started on the grouting. I've grouted the crazy tile and started on the wall. Hopefully I'll get a chance to complete it as the week progresses.

----------


## Vernonv

Here's the latest pics. 
I still need to sort out a vanity, and we are waiting on the glass guy to do the shower screen and the shelves in the alcove (could be 3 weeks  :Cry: ), but the bulk of it is done. 
I just so want to get in and have a shower under that big sower head :2thumbsup:  ... I'm considering stringing up an old plastic shower curtain in the meantime :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## q9

Oi!! 
You're making mine look average!  :Smilie:  
That's some nice work.  Like to know what your screen looks like...

----------


## Vernonv

> Like to know what your screen looks like...

   I'll post a pic once it get fitted. It'll be a single frameless glass screen that comes out from the wall to the left of the hand shower. It won't have a door or anything.

----------


## ChunkyCharcoal

Wow... Great work mate :2thumbsup:  
Definitely string up a cheap plastic shower curtain... you deserve it! :brava:  
Whats the round thing in the tiles at the bottom right corner of the second pic???

----------


## Vernonv

> Whats the round thing in the tiles at the bottom right corner of the second pic???

   That's where the spout for the hand basin will go (once I get the vanity built :Blush7: ) ... currently blocked off with a cap. It'll end up having the same style spout as the bath (curvy waterfall one).

----------


## Vernonv

OK here are some more pics. We finally got the screen and shelves in and have been able to actually use the shower :Clap2: . 
Pic 1. The screen. 
Pic 2. The glass shelves. 
Pic 3. These corner shelves were going to be glass, but in the end decided to make them out of tiles. I made these up myself by putting two tiles back to back and then fitting them into an aluminium frame. The back section of the frame is screwed into the wall and the shelf is glued onto the frame with silicone. 
Pic 4. Screen from another angle. 
Pic 5. Drain grate without the plastic stuff on it. I had to cut the grate in two so that it could still be removed with the screen in place. 
I still have to finish the vanity, but it's coming along ... see http://www.woodworkforums.com/showth...372#post939372

----------


## McBrain

Where did you get the shower grate? I've seen them on ebay cheaper than in the shops, have you found them anywhere cheaper? 
Looks good by the way!

----------


## Vernonv

> Where did you get the shower grate? I've seen them on ebay cheaper than in the shops, have you found them anywhere cheaper?

  Hi McBrain,
I got the channel drain from the local plumbing place and they got it from a company called Veitch (http://www.veitchstainless.com.au/). I did look at the ebay ones, but they didn't suit what we were after (too short and issues with length, waste position, etc). The Veitch one is custom made, has an inbuilt slope, you can choose where you want the outlet, and it can also include either a flat lip (for floors) or a turned up lip (for walls) on which ever sides you want. The lip is very handy to have (I don't think the ebay ones include the lip) and makes waterproofing them a breeze. 
I was very happy with the options and the overall quality of the product, but it was quite a bit more expensive than the ebay ones (by maybe 1/3). The ebay ones certainly seem to be the cheapest around.

----------


## McBrain

Thanks Vernon. I'll have a look at the ones you mentioned. 
Cheers
Nick

----------


## gaelle

im renovating my bathroom too. i found this web site selling everything www.homedesignplus.com.au but i need to shop around cannot seem to find anything else. Do you know any other place where i could find good quality, good price vanity and bathtub?

----------


## Vernonv

Hi Gaelle,
We got our bath from one of the local plumbing places. We checked out all of the local plumbing supplies before deciding on a bath. I don't know whether I would be comfortable buying something so large (and easily damaged) online. At least if you buy it locally and there is a problem, you can always take it back to them to sort it out ... if you buy online, you have to arrange (and pay for) return shipping, etc. 
As for a vanity, I am currently building a custom one. I hope to have it finished in the next week or two.

----------


## pawnhead

That bathroom is gorgeous. I like your taste.
It looks ultra modern, with no expense spared.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Vernonv

The vanity is done and hung. I've included a few pics of drilling the stone top. Drilling the top turned out to be a breeze in the end - I was very nervous about it.

----------

